# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  My Ball python hides all day, 24/7 for weeks!

## patricknolan

Hello all, my ball python is a male and about 8 months old.  He eats fine, and has never refused a live meal.  He has never bit me or anyone else thats held him.  I feed him every 8-12 days and he gobbles his food right up.  he has this hallowed out log  in his cage which he hangs out in.  Its barely enough to cover him and he probably wont be able to fit in there in a few more months.  All he does is hide in the log!  I mean, this is 24 hours  a day 7 days a week.  He only reaches out to feed.  Now, I am not sure if this is a problem or not but I do like to take him out and handle him maybe 2-3 times per week.  Is this unhealthy, I mean I know they like to hide alot but this is a hell of alot.  Also, I cannot grab him out of his log as it is a tight fit and he doesnt like to leave it.  What can i do so that I can handle him more??

Many thanks

----------


## unrezt

> Hello all, my ball python is a male and about 8 months old.  He eats fine, and has never refused a live meal.  He has never bit me or anyone else thats held him.  I feed him every 8-12 days and he gobbles his food right up.  he has this hallowed out log  in his cage which he hangs out in.  Its barely enough to cover him and he probably wont be able to fit in there in a few more months.  All he does is hide in the log!  I mean, this is 24 hours  a day 7 days a week.  He only reaches out to feed.  Now, I am not sure if this is a problem or not but I do like to take him out and handle him maybe 2-3 times per week.  Is this unhealthy, I mean I know they like to hide alot but this is a hell of alot.  Also, I cannot grab him out of his log as it is a tight fit and he doesnt like to leave it.  What can i do so that I can handle him more??
> 
> Many thanks



He probably comes out at night...they are nocturnal. I know that my snake ALWAYS comes out at 11 pm CST, never fails. However you should probably think about getting something other than a log hide, something with only one entrance. You have two hides, right?

----------


## Royal Morphz

> Hello all, my ball python is a male and about 8 months old.  He eats fine, and has never refused a live meal.  He has never bit me or anyone else thats held him.  I feed him every 8-12 days and he gobbles his food right up.  he has this hallowed out log  in his cage which he hangs out in.  Its barely enough to cover him and he probably wont be able to fit in there in a few more months.  All he does is hide in the log!  I mean, this is 24 hours  a day 7 days a week.  He only reaches out to feed.  Now, I am not sure if this is a problem or not but I do like to take him out and handle him maybe 2-3 times per week.  Is this unhealthy, I mean I know they like to hide alot but this is a hell of alot.  Also, I cannot grab him out of his log as it is a tight fit and he doesnt like to leave it.  What can i do so that I can handle him more??
> 
> Many thanks


A hiding Ball Python is a Ball Python that has Zero stress enjoy and be happy

----------


## JohnMcD

> A hiding Ball Python is a Ball Python that has Zero stress enjoy and be happy


If this is true, I wouldnt change the hide as it could cause unnecessary stress.

----------


## aff19802

Ball pythons wont really come out to often during the day so if you wanna see him try cycling is day to your night by simply cutting the light on at night and off turning the room but the room has to be pretty dark... i once had this problem and removed the hide and my snake buried himself in the aspen...

as for him getting stuck... i the can get themselves into tight spaces they are a hand full trying to get out i would do away wit that type of log. it will only get worse as they grow.

----------


## patricknolan

> He probably comes out at night...they are nocturnal. I know that my snake ALWAYS comes out at 11 pm CST, never fails. However you should probably think about getting something other than a log hide, something with only one entrance. You have two hides, right?


Yeah he does seem to enjoy just hanging out.  My room isnt bright though.  In fact, at least half the day its pitch black.  I covered all the windows so i could sleep anytime of the day.  Maybe Ill check and see if he comes out real late at night.  ... Well I guess if he is happy he can hangout there all he wants.

----------


## vangarret2000

> Yeah he does seem to enjoy just hanging out.  My room isnt bright though.  In fact, at least half the day its pitch black.  I covered all the windows so i could sleep anytime of the day.  Maybe Ill check and see if he comes out real late at night.  ... Well I guess if he is happy he can hangout there all he wants.


Even if he is coming out at night it could just be for mere minutes just to get a drink or something. Being in the hide pretty much 24/7 is completly normal and healthy. They love to hide. It makes them feel safe so they are happier. If you wanna be able to handle it more get it a hide that you can just lift off him so you can pick him up easier. Swithcing the hides could stress him a little so he might go off food for a bit (or he could just be fine and continue eatting too) but that would be ok and he would start eatting again once he got used to the change. I think you said you will need to get a new hide soon anyways, so just get a type that will be easyer to get to him. One with no bottom you can just pick up and then grab him. 


I actually filmed my snake at night to see how much he comes out and in an entire 24 hours period he came out for about 6-8 minutes only. Usually he just pokes his head out a bit  looking for food. not muc more activity then that. Balls can be pretty boring like that. That is why i also bought a Coastal carpet python. They are way more visually appealing in their tank.

----------


## EJ45

the only time I see my snake during the day is when she goes from hot to cool side, which is VERY seldom.  I have a small red led light thats for an aquarium I turn on at night.  It doesnt bother her and it gives a chance to see her when she is out "hunting"

----------


## Argentra

1 - Handling 2-3 times a week is more than enough. 

2 - Get him TWO identical hides, one for each side of the cage, that have only one entrance. He must have two the same so he doesn't have to chose between temperature and safety.

Man, you guys write fast! Three posts in the time it took me to write this one.  :Very Happy:

----------

patricknolan (05-26-2009)

----------


## patricknolan

> 1 - Handling 2-3 times a week is more than enough. 
> 
> 2 - Get him TWO identical hides, one for each side of the cage, that have only one entrance. He must have two the same so he doesn't have to chose between temperature and safety.
> 
> Man, you guys write fast! Three posts in the time it took me to write this one.


Thanks guys.  I will get move him into the bigger tank with 2x identical hides with no bottoms!  He will love it.

----------

